# Dog "Hot spot" What to do??



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

My dog recently had surgery to have a hematoma removed from his leg. While he was still at the vets - he chewed of the bandage & tore out the stitches. Now at home, he's torn off many bandages, finally tearing out the stitches. I've used bitter apple, vet wrap, duct tape, butterfly bandages and last night super glue to keep him away from the surgery. 

He has an Elizbethian collar, but I'm afraid of leaving it on him (100#s with a middle name of trouble). Can I leave it on him for about 10 hours while I'm at work??

Now today he's licked a hot spot next to where the stitches were. What can I do for the hot spot?

Any suggestions to help this bad boy heal & stay away from his surgery would really be appreciated.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I have "heard" that MTG is great for hotspots. I have not had to treat my own dogs for it though. The main thing is to keep him off it. I would leave the cone on while at work. He will probably just sleep while you are gone anyway. Maybe put him in a crate to limit activity. He must not lick!!!!
I know it's frustrating UGH! 
http://www.jeffersequine.com/shapleys-original-m-t-g-/camid/EQU/cp/12006/


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Jun 16, 2011)

My mountain cur mix had terrible hot spots last summer. My vet had me shave the areas, wash the spots, and then apply a betadine solution. I actually bought the betadine at the local grocery store for about $5 and it seemed to really work. The hot spots were all over his face so he couldn't lick at them.

Now my greyhound boy occasionally gets them on his side. I do the same thing but also apply a circle of bitter apple with a cotton ball on his fur around the hot spot to discourage licking. Works great.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

One of our hounds bloodied his tail and had to have it cut off. Even with a collar, he managed to chew on the stump. We tried everything nasty, being a hound he thought it was seasoning and really chewed it! So finally we found Bitter Orange, use a cotton ball cause this stuff is rank. Put it around the wound not on it. Most dogs won't have anything to do with it. It worked on a hound dog so I would bet it will work on a normal dog. Good Luck!


----------



## melissa78 (Oct 14, 2010)

We have had some success with cortizone spray. Has some healing properties and our Rosie def did not want to lick!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

This isn't really a hot spot. Put a few drops of lavender essential oil or frankincense e.o. on the area.


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

What Hikeswithdogs said - when I was a kid, one of our chows would get hot spot occasionally, my mom used betadine on the spot and it would keep him form licking it and help it heal.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

We have two service dogs. The service dog agency owner told gave us an easy, inexpensive cure. I've never had it fail.

Make a paste with Medicated Gold Bond powder and hydrogen peroxide and put that on the hot spot a couple of times a day. I almost always notice improvement after the first treatment.


----------

